# Nasty 56 Bel Air 1/4-miler



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

When I was researching for ideas for my Bel Air, I came upon a image of a drag version with a complete tipping front. Radical, and tempting. I decided to take that challenge. This is the result:





































Paint is Tamiya gloss black, the red is Schmincke Aero Color airbrush acrylic. After the bare metal work I covered all with AK crystal gloss and polished to a shine. I especially love the wheels. They come from a custom model supplier www.scaleproduction.com. The rims are precision turned aluminum, the spokes come ready to paint in resin. Including the rubber tires they cost just 20€. In that room behind the spokes I could place disc brakes.

I replaced the plastic grill with metal grid and tossed the fat bumper for a slim one from my parts box.

Mind-tangling was finding the sweet-spot to hinge the hood. In the end, the alignment missed by only about a millimeter. 










The interior was stripped for weight and speed. The back bench gave way for a serious roll bar. 



















The engine I have introduced in an earlier thread. Many kit parts I had to replace for that drag feeling and look. Some parts I had to build from scrap, like the brake booster.



















The undercarriage needed some adapting, since the molded on exhaust system was´t necessary. I gave the suspension more detail and added the brake lines.










In real life on a drag strip or as a model, this could be one of my favorites.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice alterations and craftsmanship! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice alterations and craftsmanship! 🤙


----------

